# Hello from Toronto



## Tonnerre1805 (Jun 8, 2018)

Hello,

I'm fairly new to this community. 
I made an account primarily to find reviews on school/instructors in/around Toronto, Canada.

A bit about my background;

The main martial art that i've practiced throughout my 30.5 years of living is Shotokan Karate.
I started when I was 15 (for the traditional reason of "defending ones self against bullies").

That ideology eventually morphed into a hybrid of "understanding ones self" and "understanding/appreciating culture".
___
I've spent some time dabbling in other martial arts (never dedicated any "serious" time as I did with Karate). 
I tried my hand (and body  ) at, Boxing, BJJ, a Judo class here or there, and Systema (that Russian art).

I like boxing quite a lot as it feels "natural" and there's quite a bit of power from the style of punch/twist of body.... (not saying there no power from other arts' punches).

(I once was curious in joining a Hapkido school and the owner of that school demonstrated to me how a shotokan karate punch has no power in relation to a Hapkido style punch....) - I just found it odd he was trying to convince me...it was a bizzare experience, almost "sales" like. 

Anyways, that's me. 

Thank you for reading and allowing me to join this community.


----------



## seasoned (Jun 8, 2018)

Welcome aboard! This is a great site to share and gain much insight. Enjoy!!


----------



## Buka (Jun 8, 2018)

Welcome to MartialTalk, Tonnerre1805. Hope you enjoy it.

I've always liked Shotokan. And, I, too, have experienced the "here's why ours is great, yours sucks" dojo owner.  I didn't know that still happened in today's world.


----------



## CrazedChris (Jun 8, 2018)

Welcome.


----------



## Tames D (Jun 9, 2018)

Welcome.


----------



## _Simon_ (Jun 10, 2018)

Welcome bro! Enjoy your time here


----------



## Deafdude#5 (Jun 10, 2018)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Jun 11, 2018)

hello welcome to MT


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jun 11, 2018)

Tonnerre1805 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm fairly new to this community.
> I made an account primarily to find reviews on school/instructors in/around Toronto, Canada.
> ...



Welcome to MT.  Looking forward to you input.

I am curious about the Hapkido teacher who told you a Hapkido punch had more power than a Shotokan karate punch.  Did he demonstrate that to your satisfaction?  I would have thought that was more to the individual learning correctly, based on good instruction.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 11, 2018)

Welcome to MT,.

Toronto is one of my favorite cities


----------



## mograph (Jun 11, 2018)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Ryan_ (Jun 11, 2018)

Hey there, welcome


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 11, 2018)

Hello and welcome!


----------

